# Port and Polish



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey guys can anybody tell me the benefits and expected HP gains to getting a port and polish on thye stock LS2? Engines arent my area of expecties.
Thank you


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I herd 15HP if done right.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Stock LS2 what? Throttle body, intake, or heads?


----------

